# Skittish kitty.



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

So, my neighbors got evicted and didn't have the decency to bring their cat with them.. (They knew about this eviction for weeks to come.)

So, now I'm looking after this kitty who's so afraid. She's (I'm assuming because calico) hiding in between my bed and the wall. 

I have a litter box and food and water..


Should I just leave her alone for a bit? 

Heh.. you should see my room... 8 rats a parrot and a cat. Errmerrgerrd.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've found that cats don't really take well to the forced bonding that we usually use with rats and dogs (not to mention the results of such an endeavor could be quite painful for you). If you're in a small enough room with her, she'll eventually see that you're not a threat and will likely get curious. I'm not saying that you shouldn't try to approach her with a treat or something, just don't try to force anything on her if she seems frightened or upset. I used to bring home strays all the time when I was a kid; everything from kittens to full grown cats if I could catch them. Cats are very strong willed creatures and most of the time giving them their space is the best option. She'll begin to associate you with the food and water she gets as well, so if you can put food in her bowl when she's in line of sight of it that'd be another good step to take.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks. Thankfully the neighbors came back and were so grateful for me keeping her Safe, so no need to worry. 

Feel bad for them.

Back to socializing my ratties. Haha


----------

